# Hog meat



## comptoncarroll (Jul 13, 2015)

This is what you get from a 200lbs pig.did everything dehairing to cut the meat up by hand. 30 pounds of sausage 50 pounds of bacon, and how lot of meat from roast to chops


----------



## Horns (Jul 13, 2015)

Good looking bunch of grub


----------



## fishtail (Jul 13, 2015)

You ended up with some very nice bacon!
I don't believe I've seen any that goood on a feral one.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank ya


----------



## frankwright (Jul 13, 2015)

I had always heard it was difficult to get bacon from a wild pig but it looks like that is not true.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Jul 13, 2015)

I had to go slow to get all I did get


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 13, 2015)

Good cutting!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 14, 2015)

You Butcher!  


Not too many of us got skills like that!!  WOW!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## comptoncarroll (Jul 14, 2015)

Worked for a lady for 5 + years  in loganville processing deer  started off just taking trash out . Watched all I could then asked me if I could join the cutting line.   Had to stop when I moved out to Monticello. So now me and the wife do our own every time I get something. Teaching her and the kids my boy loves helping.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great! How does the wild hog bacon compare to domestic?


----------



## comptoncarroll (Jul 14, 2015)

Taste just like it to me.  Wife used maple syrup for flavor


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh man... Hope I pop a Big Ol'Baconator this weekend in Jeffersonville!!!


----------



## Krm944 (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow! I can never make it look that pretty!!


----------



## BigCats (Jul 28, 2015)

There a guy that posted here on the cooking forum the did his bacon from store bought he sliced it and soaked it in something let me look for it I'll post link


----------



## BigCats (Jul 28, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844338
Here ya go looks good may be worth a try.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 31, 2015)

Just turned another 2 250 hogs into  meat for the family and made some hot Italian, reg Italian, and reg sausage


----------



## edsebring (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks yummy. Cant wait to get out in the woods and get me another couple of sows to process. I swore the last time I did it that I hated it and would not do it again, but that was three sows at once. Takes a lot of work to cut and clean and process all three of them at once. I guess it has been long enough since I did it that I don't remember how much fun I did not have doing it. (been two years ago)Do remember that I really enjoyed eating it though.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 10, 2015)

Is the can of OFF bug spray in the ingredients list? Haha looks good


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 10, 2015)

No can of off wasnt in the ingredients but did help when I was hunting. And turning them 2 hogs in to homemade sausage was a great time wife and kids help all the time with processing anything we kill. Teaching the kids right  they might not keep hunting and doing their on processing but they will know how its done if things get bad.


----------



## Son (Sep 11, 2015)

I do my own game, like to know i'm the only one handling it, and knowing how it was cared for.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 28, 2015)

I have been wondering about bacon also.  How and exactly where do you cut that from on the hog?


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 28, 2015)

rosewood said:


> I have been wondering about bacon also.  How and exactly where do you cut that from on the hog?



Bacon comes from between the front shoulder and hind leg, between the hide and ribs and the flank. When you skin it out, keep as close to the hide as you can. Then like filleting a fish, cut along the ribs. Between the 3rd and 4th rib is where we cut it off on the front, and of course the ham is where we stop on the back end. It takes practice to get it good. Dad made me practice on bacon not getting smoked.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 28, 2015)

^^^^^^ same way I do it . just takes time and going slow if you never done it before


----------



## tracker12 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing about where the bacon cut comes from.  Might have to check out YouTube


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 4, 2015)

> I had always heard it was difficult to get bacon from a wild pig but it looks like that is not true.



The bacon from wild hogs is usually thin and not worth messing with.  The hog the OP killed and butchered is an exception.   

This sow had been dining at feeders and on wheatfields for months.  She had some good thick bacon:


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 5, 2015)

Gosh I've already eatn breakfast this morning and you've made this fat boy hungry again! haha


----------

